# Icemaker water wont shut off



## bigskyjen (May 7, 2010)

I have a Kenmore frig model 596.72839200. The ice maker stopped working. I was not getting any water so I replaced the water inlet on the back of the frig and I checked that the water was flowing freely to the water inlet. Nothing comes out of the water inlet. Even with the new water inlet there is still no water getting to the ice maker. I replaced the ice maker unit and still no ice or water. Is there a filter somewhere or a relay or a reset button? HELP!!!


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*Not making ice*

I believe,that model has 2 water valves. Pull the back cover,should be another valve. Hope this helps


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

If you all ready change the ice maker and the water valve, there isn't too much left.
A lot of the bottom mount freezers use the freezer door light switch as an inter lock switch, Is the ice maker still cycling, just not filling? Have you seen the ejector fingers rotating or have you heard the bail arm drop? If the switch is going bad or the door is not aligned properly it could keep the IM getting 120v to cycle.
Also double check the fill tube that passes through the rear of the freezer wall, see that its not plugged with ice.


----------

